# Solid Perfumes



## Kgal (Sep 18, 2006)

Are solid form perfumes supposed to last longer on than liquids?  I have a Stila solid, but it seems so hard to get any scent much from it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 1, 2006)

I think its convenience and mostly used for layering with other scents


----------

